# Resoling Topsiders



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

My apologies if this topic has been covered before (couldn't find anything in the archives), but I was wondering if anyone has attempted to resole a pair of Topsiders. Any and all details are appreciated. If this can be done, does anyone have a recommendation for good replacement soles?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I think it would be better just to buy new ones by the time the soles have worn down that much (and thus the rest of the shoe)...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have had my Quoddy Trail boat shoes resoled on a couple of occassions but, with Topsiders, I just toss-em when the soles are really, really worn out. It would cost as much to resole them as it would to buy a new pair!


----------



## Nico01 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've done my own home "resoling." First I cut away the portions of the sole that were extremely worn. Then I cut out a piece of cardboard slightly larger than the hole I cut and placed it between the insole and the outsole. I then filled the hole with some industrial adhesive we had lying around (some foul smelling stuff that stays pliable after it dries; we used it for putting up mirrors) and smeared it around and flattened it out. I slapped on some duct tape after it had dried, just for good measure.

These ones have now been retired to the yard and for running errands in the neighborhood. I doubt that my 'resole' would stand up to water. EDIT: Just realized, a rubber tire patching kit could be put to good use on topsider soles.


----------



## Speas (Mar 11, 2004)

It seems to be possible based on seeing the service offered at a couple online cobblers. On cost efficiency concern, it seems like it might be a good idea if you like the current pair, particularly given the continuing downward spiral inleather quality.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

I like the pair I have. They are perfectly broken in and I see no need to replace them, except for the fact that the sole is so worn. I wouldn't spend more to resole them than it would cost to replace them outright, but am interested in options. Does anyone know of a source for replacement boat shoe soles? Something I could purchase and then take to my local cobbler?


----------



## Zon Jr. (May 20, 2009)

Just buy the new ones and help the Chinese economy, and get on with your life.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

You could try this or a similar company. Cost is $50. I've never used 'em but would be interested to hear about anyone else's experiences:

www.resole.com/Boat-Shoe-Repair.aspx


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

are they the thin white A/O sole? or the more substantial darker one?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone contacted Sperry about this? I know some other clothiers or outfitters doing things like repairs to old editions of products. Assuming the pair is not currently produced, maybe they have an affiliated cobbler they direct people to, or have an in-house repair they don't advertise. (Would be a good idea if they don't already)


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> are they the thin white A/O sole? or the more substantial darker one?


Thin white. I would be interested in resoling if I could replace it with something slightly more substantial (but still white).


----------

